# dLan-Adapter kühlen



## 98romi (24. April 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Gestern Abend hab ich mal die dLan-Adapter meines Vaters ausprobiert, da ich diese zum Zocken brauche und mein Vater diese mir dann schenken würde. 

Dabei taucht jedoch gleich das erste Problem auf:
Nach einer halben Stunde bricht die Verbindung ab.
Außerdem werden die dLAN-Adapter schnell relativ warm.
Mein Vater findet sie zu warm und hat gesagt, ich soll sie bloß nicht die ganze Nacht in der Steckdose stecken lassen, solange nicht eine anständige Lösung gefunden wurde.

Vielleicht besteht ja zwischen den Verbindungsabbrüchen der dLAN-Adapter und der Hitze ein Zusammenhang. 
Was meint ihr??

Also habe ich mir überlegt, nicht gleich neue zu kaufen, sondern diese hier erst mal mit Lüfter kühlen.

Ich habe noch ein paar 40mm-lüfter Zuhause.

Bringt das Kühlen was oder soll ich gleich lieber neue kaufen??

Allgemeine Infos:
Router: FritzBox 7390
dLAN-Adapter: Devolo 500 AV Mini

MFG, 98romi

Edit:
Fotos vom dLAN-Adapter sind im Anhang.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Wenn, dann kauf dir lieber neue, ich würde an sowas nicht groß rumbasteln.
Das die warm werden hat seine Gründe im Netzteil welches darin verbaut sind,
die wandeln den Strom als Nebenprodukt gerne in Wärme um.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass dies auf Dauer zu Schäden führt.
Die Teile müssten ja dafür ausgelegt sein, daher dürfte das auch nichts mit den Abbrüchen zu tun haben.

Zu Abbrüchen kann es auch kommen, wenn ein Gerät im Stromkreislauf Störungen verursacht.
Das kann alles mögliche sein.


----------



## 98romi (24. April 2014)

Ginge das, wenn ich die Lüfter nicht IN den Adapter baue, sondern AN den Adapter außen dran??

Wie man auf den Fotos sieht,  hat der Adapter ja sehr große Ritzen vorne und an der Seite.


----------



## mcmarky (24. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Du kannst den Lüfter ruhig außen anbringen, an einer Seite genügt ja. Ich habe die Devolo AV easy 200, die werden beim Zocken auch richtig warm bis heiß. Abbrüche gibt's aber nicht, eben German Quality. Teste doch mal mit der Devolo Software, wie hoch die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist.

 Probier doch mal andere Steckdosen, evtl. läuft's dann stabiler.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Ich habe mehrere solche Adapter dauerhaft eingesteckt, und hatte noch nie Verbindungs bzw Hitze Probleme.
Ich verwende aber nur 200er Modelle, über die neueren Modelle habe ich schon vieles Negatives gehört, wenn ich mein Dlan Netz ausbaue erwerbe ich nur 200er Modelle.


----------



## 98romi (24. April 2014)

Naja, aber den 500 AV mini hab ich halt schon Zuhause. 

Kann mir jemand andere dLAN-Adapter empfehlen, die nicht überhitzen und nicht fiepen, sodass man Kopfschmerzen bekommt??

Ich persönlich würde ja die devolo dlan 650er empfehlen, schließlich muss das Internet vom Keller in den 1.OG befördert werden und zusätzlich muss es noch durch einen anderen Sicherungskasten durch, da kommen die 200er wohl langsam aber sicher an ihre Grenzen.

Außerdem muss ich den oberen Adapter an eine Steckdosenleiste anschließen, weil ich keine Lust habe, meine teueren Möbel zu zersägen.


----------



## joneskey98 (24. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Bin gerade auch drüber meinen dlan duo starter kit zu kühlen. Probiers auch mal. Mehr als scheitern kanns auch nicht


----------



## Research (24. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Hmm, wenn man den eh nicht nutzen will, aufschrauben und Lüftungslöcher vergrößern?
Zumindest die unteren müssten problemlos gehen.
Dort dann nen 40mm Lüfter hin.

Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 25mm/30mm/40mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wird das Ding von Unten zwangsbetankt und spuckt es oben/seitlich wieder aus.


----------



## kevin123 (24. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Schreib doch den dlink support an


----------



## 98romi (25. April 2014)

kevin123 schrieb:


> Schreib doch den dlink support an



Naja, aber es ist ja ein allgemeines Problem von diesem Modell, soweit ich weiß, wie sollen denn die vom Support mir dann helfen können??

Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht, ob die überhaupt noch Garantie haben, weil ich nicht weiß, wann die mein Vater gekauft hat.

Edit:
Du meinst devolo, nicht dlink, oder??


----------



## mcmarky (25. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Schon mal nach Firmware-Updates bei Devolo nachgesehen. Man bessert dort auch längere Zeit noch nach.


----------



## kevin123 (25. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*



98romi schrieb:


> Du meinst devolo, nicht dlink, oder??


 
Ja meinte ich


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Mein Vater hat mir leider verboten, dass ich an diesen Dingern rumbastel, nicht das diese Adapter dann zu heiß werden und die ganze Bude abfackelt.

Er hat gesagt, dass wir neue und bessere dLAN-Adapter kaufen sollen.

Wir haben neben unserer FritzBox 7390 noch einen AVM 300E Repeater Zuhause:
http://geizhals.de/avm-fritz-wlan-repeater-300e-20002499-a628272.html

Kann man diesen auch als Access Point benutzen und an das dLan anschließen??

Einen LAN-Anschluss hätte der Repeater ja, aber kann man den auch als Access Point benutzen oder ist der Lan-Anschluss einfach nur dafür da, einen PC dran anzuschließen??

Bei einem Access Point kommt ja das Lan REIN, für einen PC muss ja das Lan RAUS kommen.

Wenn das so wie ich es mir vorstelle gehen würde, dann würde ich lieber gleich neue dLAN-Adapter kaufen, bevor die anderen vor lauter Hitze noch die Bude abfackeln.


----------



## Geogoleo (26. April 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter kühlen*

Ruf einfach mal bei der devolo-Hotline an, die zeigen auch außerhalb der Garantie Kulanz


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Geogoleo schrieb:


> Ruf einfach mal bei der devolo-Hotline an, die zeigen auch außerhalb der Garantie Kulanz



Hat sich erledigt, ich musste gerade leider erfahren, dass die dLAN-Adapter mein Vater nur ausgeliehen hat. 

Jetzt muss ich ihn überzeugen, diese schnellen und teueren hier zu kaufen 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00E920GRC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398539534&sr=8-1

Edit:
Ich habe noch keinen dLAN-Adapter gesehen, der bessere Bewertungen hat.


----------

